# WAI in a New Beetle?... it's true!



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

Stealth install done this spring.
2004 w/ APR 3+ 
...nothing special so far.








but now....








more...








the led's for low resevoir and injection indicator:








manifold nozzle (intercooler nozzle is not visible; sorry):








oh yeah, the battery in trunk:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: WAI in a New Beetle?... it's true! (CA Solt)*

looking good Clyde! Gotta love clean and hidden installs.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: WAI in a New Beetle?... it's true! ([email protected])*

Thanks Josh.
Any news on the 1.8T intake manifold development?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: WAI in a New Beetle?... it's true! (CA Solt)*

Clyde, we've suspended 1.8T intake manifold development because we're concentrating on the ABA stuff right now. Also, it's likely that we're going to carry the SEM piece because it's truly excellent.


----------

